
Social Physics – Behaviour in Bulk More Predictable Than We Like to Imagine - pseudolus
https://aeon.co/essays/our-behaviour-in-bulk-is-more-predictable-than-we-like-to-imagine
======
Fjolsvith
Isaac Asimov Foundation novel series predicted this.

"The premise of the stories is that, in the waning days of a future Galactic
Empire, the mathematician Hari Seldon spends his life developing a theory of
psychohistory, a new and effective mathematical sociology. Using statistical
laws of mass action, it can predict the future of large populations." [1]

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foundation_series](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foundation_series)

~~~
brokenmachine
Literally the first sentence of the article says this.

